# PNP Ge Builds



## Devoureddeth (Jun 28, 2019)

Have a bunch of Ge PNP transistors sitting around looking for some recommendations for builds. I know there is the Arbiter Fuzz Face anything else?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 28, 2019)

No build docs for it yet but I’m assuming the Gnat Fuzz would be PNP as the Buzzaround is...not sure if the on-board charge pump affects this.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 28, 2019)

This is the valuable info I am after I will look into it thanks! I am not super knowledgeable when it comes to fuzzes except some muffs so appreciate it.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 28, 2019)

Also the Percolation Station, Kilimanjaro, Zonk, Box 66 (most DAM stuff), Tone Vendor


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 28, 2019)

And I’m pretty sure the TC1044 just inverts the voltage so you can use the PNP designs with an adapter instead of a battery and not have to convert them to NPN designs.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 28, 2019)

Oh wow so many to look up. It is like a whole new world basically I got a hyper fuzz and a muff and was like naw I am good here. Thank man.


----------



## youngflier (Jun 28, 2019)

The Aion documents are a pretty good source of information for the classic circuits.  He goes into some detail about hfe levels that have been recommended on the forums over the years and IME that info can be gold.  

The first thing you should build is a Ge transistor tester circuit.  They're really easy to make on a bit of stripboard or perf and will allow you to measure the hfe and leakage of your PNP and NPN Ge devices with reasonable accuracy.  I'm pretty sure the one I built is this one:





						Germanium Transistor Tester
					

Collection of vero (stripboard) & tagboard layouts for 100s of popular guitar effects, with over 500 verified designs. DIY your own boutique effects!




					tagboardeffects.blogspot.com
				




Then it's just a matter of picking the old school Ge circuits you find interesting.  They're all simple and easy to build.  The harder part is finding good clips to evaluate the types that will appeal to your own subjective preferences.  By far the best resource I've ever seen in this regard is a YouTube video by Joe Gore.  He's a guitarist and writes a lot of articles for Premier Guitar and sells pedals.  Before he did that he had a blog.  tonefiend.com.  There's a thread on that blog where he did a video of something like 15 classic Ge circuits through an identical rig.  It's awesome and really revealing.  Just listen to that and then you'll know which handful appeal to you the most.  The URL is:
https://tonefiend.com/guitar/fuzzdetective/ 

I think there are extra videos added on to the series but don't hold me to that.

My personal recommendations are the fuzz face (I like the sun face by analogman--put first in the chain with a strat it does a neat thing to your clean tone when you roll back the volume.  I thought I hated using the volume knob until I built a fuzz face), the fuzz factory (LPB-1 into fuzz face with the bias on the Ge units turned into pots), buzzaround (awesome thick velcro fuzz), and 3 knob tonebender (does classic fuzz tones really well).

Hope this was somewhat helpful.  Good luck with the builds!


----------



## Robert (Jun 28, 2019)

If you've never built a 'Factory type fuzz, that's definitely a good place to start.   









						Fuzz Foundry - PedalPCB.com
					

5-knob Fuzz




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 28, 2019)

Robert said:


> If you've never built a 'Factory type fuzz, that's definitely a good place to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a broken fuzz factory fixed it and just never really liked it but I was a tasteless then so maybe I should flip it and build my own. I have tested NPNs for pretty much exclusively muff builds I am interested in a tone bender.  Honestly now that I have a clean amp I understand what people see in more boring overdrives and fuzzes pedals.


----------



## Robert (Jun 28, 2019)

Just a heads up, the Kilimanjaro, Zonk, and Box 66 seem to be _very_ picky about transistor specs.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 28, 2019)

As DAM stuff usually is.  

My favourite bender type is the Fulltone Soul Bender, such a great tweak of the circuit. Would be great to get a charge pumped PCB of that...hint hint nudge nudge.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 28, 2019)

And just like that it is coming soon. I love you PedalPcb.


----------

